# Tivo Mini periodically launches DOS attacks on my network....



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

This now happened several times, so seems to be not a fluke... Has this happened to anyone else?

Seems like once in a while, one of my Tivo Mini's (RA9200) decides to attack my wired network - I am guessing by flooding it with some unnecessary traffic, although I am unclear as to what this traffic is...it seems that my gigabit network becomes overwhelmed, while Wifi continues to work, any wired connections are dead. As such I am thinking this is some sort of a multicast issue. Rebooting the Mini in question fixes the issue and as this does not happen that often, and each time I was not ready for this, I have not been able to captured the traffic on the network to figure out what is happening. It may be be related to internet outage, as right before I noticed tivo doing this, I had my internet go down - which happens from time to time. After internet came back, my wifi devices worked but wired devices did not (I have Google WiFi, so my WiFi sits closer to the internet than my in-house wired network) This was going on for hours and I remembered a while ago having similar issue, and on a hunch I rebooted the Mini and all problems went away.

Any ideas what may cause this? This mini is pretty much idle most of the time and the fact that this took out wired and not wireless makes me think it is some sort of local broadcast or multicast that is the issue. I will try to capture the traffic net time I catch it doing this


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I get this sometimes on my Mini V1 models after YouTube is used for long periods. It actually locks up the mini and has a black screen in my case requiring a Mini V1 reboot which resolves the network flood. 

I similarly have a Gigabit network with Moca and it is quite frustrating. I have taught my kids how to deal with it and they fix it on their own now. Another reason looking forward to future TiVo apps so I can do the reverse and play TiVo on an app vs playing apps on the TiVo which are far inferior to most other streamers.

I was able to reduce the impact by reserving IPs on most of my network devices so when this happens the network traffic doesn't block the DHCP requests when renewed. It is super strange. Oddly enough I have a Sony blueray player that acts similar, so I use the wireless vs wired Ethernet to avoid it on that device. 

Good luck, hope that helps some.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

jaredmwright said:


> I get this sometimes on my Mini V1 models after YouTube is used for long periods. It actually locks up the mini and has a black screen in my case requiring a Mini V1 reboot which resolves the network flood.


Interesting. As the TV was not on, I did not see if it was a black screen, but that sounds suspiciously familiar in other cases... I suspect YouTube may be a clue - seems to have started happening since my kid started watching youtube more often...


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm seeing this as well. Just posted my thread here:
Minis taking down my home LAN

I will say for me the cause is often a Mini that I don't believe is being actively used, so not sure it's a particular app on the troublesome Mini that is the trouble.

Interestingly, I have also seen this on a Sony BluRay but not on my LAN, on a client's LAN. The solution was the same - we just connected it to wifi instead.

Hoping for a solution to the TiVo issue...


----------



## triznan (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. It's occurred 3 times in the last 3-4 months. I have Tivo Roamio and ONE Tivo Mini V1. I use Eero for Wifi. It's usually after a glitch in my internet from the ISP and then nothing works on the wired network. Only the wireless on the main eero works. I see constant link activity coming from the Tivo Mini v1 and as soon as I unplug it everything works again. Rebooting it also resolves the problem.

I've never used the Youtube app and do not use this Mini very often so it had been idle for at least a week when this occurred.


----------



## jeffb61111 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello, just want to confirm this is still happening as of 6/2/2020. One of my wired TiVo minis was shutting down my entire Orbi Router wired network. It was so hard to find and thankfully I found this post. I had seen the DOS warning in the router log but had trouble believing it until I found this post. THANK YOU.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

This constantly happens to me, recently this week after watching Netflix. The mini was partially working, but very slow and killed the moca network completely.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

But a simple reboot of the Mini fixes the problem for .... how long again?


----------



## Paul L (May 30, 2020)

I've been opening up cases about this on the TiVo service website for a couple of years now. They finally agreed to sell me a Mini Vox for $40, which I installed today. Problem gone. Some complexity in that I'm using the Mini to drive a 20 year old Sony Grand Wega that's too great a TV to toss, but all it has is component video inputs. So with the Mini 2 I had to get some special cables designed specifically to interface a Mini 2 to component, and with the Mini Vox I had to get an HDMI to component converter. Works well.


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

I had the same exact problem with a Mini. Finally just bought a new Vox (no discount) and it fixed the issue. The old Mini was from 2015 and seems it just lost its mind.


----------



## GaryL810 (Jun 12, 2017)

This JUST happened to me this weekend. Thought the internet was out, then finally narrowed it down to an errant Mini.


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

+1 happens to me about 2 times a year. It is always a mini causing this out of 27 devices.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Curious, for those with the issue are you also using MoCa, or Ethernet? I stopped using MoCa and haven't been experiencing the issue any longer.


----------

